# WO Bryce Piukkala, 2 PPCLI



## dangerboy (26 Jul 2011)

Just received word that WO Bryce Piukkala C Coy, 2 PPCLI died last night after being involved in a vehicle accident.  No further details at this time.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jul 2011)

I heard this as well, RIP WO Piukkalla   

Our condolences to the family, friends and comrades of WO Piukkalla.


----------



## bick (26 Jul 2011)

This just showed up on CTV site:

http://winnipeg.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20110726/wpg_fatal_motorcycle_crash_110726/20110726?hub=Winnipeg


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2011)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends  


> On July 25, 2011 shortly before 10 pm, a member of the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry (2PPCLI), based at Canadian Forces Base Shilo was killed in a single vehicle collision in Boissevain, MB.
> 
> 31 year old, Warrant Officer Bryce Leonard Piukkula (PEW-kil –a), originally from Guelph, Ontario was killed when his motorcycle struck a parked bulldozer.
> 
> ...


Source:  LFWA news release, 26 Jul 11


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jul 2011)

Now that this sad news has been cleared by the family, this thread will return from the staging area.

Bruce


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2011)

RIP   .

MM


----------



## 3VP Highlander (26 Jul 2011)

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Jul 2011)

RIP to WO Piukkala.  Best of wishes to his friends and his family.


----------

